# How would you create this detail?



## Kelley's Woodshop (Aug 11, 2012)

If anyone can help me with this detail, it would be great. I will be happy to get any Roy Underhill ideas, but would love to get some Norm Abrems too.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Hard to tell from the picture, but is the detail proud? Is it the same wood, or different piece/section.

I can imagine doing the bead with a beading tool, making a groove and then gluing in the round piece and rounding off the ends.


----------



## Kelley's Woodshop (Aug 11, 2012)

*Thanks for the reply*

No it is not proud. It is all one peace or wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's probably done on a single piece of wood sized to encompass the whole detail. Could be done like a relief carving.













 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As old as that piece is I'm sure is was hand carved. It is similar to what I put on this cabinet which I carved. The only other way I know it could be done is with a cnc. Hand carving it, most of it is done with a V Groove tool (parting tool) and a gouge with a shallow contour (sweep). It's not particularly difficult to do, it's just time consuming.


----------

